# Changement du classement des morceaux sur Apple Tv (160)



## Seb310 (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Savez - vous comment changer le classement des morceaux lus sur l'apple TV via l'application remote sur iphone? Je fais cette manip régulièrement sur la bibliothèque itunes du PC, mais pas moyen d'y parvenir quand c'est l'apple TV qui diffuse...

Merci d'avance !

Un petit up. 
Je suis le seul à utiliser l'ATV 160 avec un iphone ici ?

Euh... Toujours rien ??


----------



## Mister-H (29 Mai 2011)

Haha pauvre de toi :rateau: si je pouvais t'aider je l'aurai fait mais malheuresement pour toi je ne peux pas :mouais: 
(considere ce post comme un up )


----------

